# Hogs in Colorado



## carguy (Dec 30, 2011)

I hear there are wild hogs in southeast CO. Anyone actually seen these, hunted them? Any info would be apreciated


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT carguy.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

There south of Springfield.

I'm sure CDOW won't do anything to stop invasion until the hogs tear up most of that country down that way.

Hey---thats great---now they (CDOW) can sell hog permits--------------------They love mak'in that money


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum carguy.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

catcapper said:


> There south of Springfield.
> 
> I'm sure CDOW won't do anything to stop invasion until the hogs tear up most of that country down that way.
> 
> Hey---thats great---now they (CDOW) can sell hog permits--------------------They love mak'in that money


Exactly, like selling an extra rod stamp. Or a NON Res getting hard to draw elk areas whereas a res had to have x amount of preference points and 3 areas listed by choice. A res paid 26 bucks back in 84 and a non res back then was like 275 --its always about the money.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

We had some hogs here in southwest Colorado a few years ago and CDOW was able to have them eliminated rather quickly. I hope they can get the problem resolved soon before they tear up the land.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

By the way---welcome to Predatortalk.com carguy---glad to have you in the family.


----------



## carguy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes and great to be here.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its good to have you here buddy!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to PT carguy, enjoy the company here.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

If they ( or anyone ) have figured a way to get rid of them I would LOVE the knowledge ! They are destroying Texas !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

lucas_shane said:


> If they ( or anyone ) have figured a way to get rid of them I would LOVE the knowledge ! They are destroying Texas !


Yes , a helicopter, 10 ga semi auto shotguns ---enough to let the barrels cool while using another one, plenty of av fuel and shot shells and a good pilot. Quite cheap actually LOL


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Yes , a helicopter, 10 ga semi auto shotguns ---enough to let the barrels cool while using another one, plenty of av fuel and shot shells and a good pilot. Quite cheap actually LOL


The small planes I can get but the chopper would be out of reach. The AV fuel is killer lol

theres a group here in TX that offers chopper pig hunts for about a grand an hour lol....That sir is WAY out of my bugget


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

lucas_shane said:


> The small planes I can get but the chopper would be out of reach. The AV fuel is killer lol
> 
> theres a group here in TX that offers chopper pig hunts for about a grand an hour lol....That sir is WAY out of my bugget


Anybodys budget that doesnt have an oil well in their back yard. By the way Ive seen recently in a Cabelas Predator catalog they have HOG calls in there. and a dvd with one of them that probably shows how to use it. Might get one myself we have plenty of hogs here to shoot in the delta.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I know on the Foxpro calls there are hog calls lol. Ive listened to mine but never tried calling them in.
Guess I need to try that after all the varmint contest ends


----------



## carguy (Dec 30, 2011)

catcapper said:


> There south of Springfield.
> 
> I'm sure CDOW won't do anything to stop invasion until the hogs tear up most of that country down that way.
> 
> Hey---thats great---now they (CDOW) can sell hog permits--------------------They love mak'in that money


South of Springfield. Is there open land there for hunting or all private? Have you actually seen any of these hogs? I am dying for a few hogs in the freezer.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I do quite a bit of ADC work down in that part of the state. If you look around, you can get onto private outfits.

I've seem the hogs in that country---a few of them through my rifle scope.


----------



## carguy (Dec 30, 2011)

catcapper said:


> I do quite a bit of ADC work down in that part of the state. If you look around, you can get onto private outfits.
> 
> I've seem the hogs in that country---a few of them through my rifle scope.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I will be checking it out. Catcapper you had em in the scope, did you bag any?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome carguy. The last conversation I had with CDOW was last Feb. I checked in with a GW in the La Junta area, he told me if I seen any hogs to kill the hogs on site and then let the DOW know where and how many. National Forest Service(Grasslands) have the same attitude. That's for now. Who knows when it will change and how much it will cost.


----------



## carguy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks 220swift. About the same conversation I had with DOW officers. I would love to find somone who has actually been there and hunted them. Not sure how many may be in the area, or exactly where to start looking. If they have food and water they wont travel far. I am in northern CO so am interested in doing all the homework possible before traveling to the area. But maybe it is time to make a few trips and check out te area


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

catcapper said:


> I do quite a bit of ADC work down in that part of the state. If you look around, you can get onto private outfits.
> 
> I've seem the hogs in that country---a few of them through my rifle scope.


hey cat,
were you in the south Comanche Grasslands area?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Carguy, If the DOW wants them gone I'd bet that they may be willing to give you that information for the asking.


----------



## carguy (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Youngdon. All they will say is yeah they are there. Kill em all. But not at all helpful in learning the locale. I am all for scouting, but that is a large area for a few hogs to roam around in.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

220swift said:


> hey cat, were you in the south Comanche Grasslands area?


That general area---over towards N. Fk. Cimarron.

carguy---you could take a day drive over to Eads and talk to some of the ranchers/farmers in that area---theres a few root'in around over that way. Don't drink the coffee at the quick stop---its realy crappy.lol.

Theres a little diner just east of the quick stop on the south side of the highway---might get lots of info there.


----------



## carguy (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Thanks Catcapper. Apreciate that info and will go check it out. Love the hunting community. Nice to know there is still some people around willing to help each other. Up in my area, (firestone/longmont) drop me a line. I know where to get good coffee.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

*I personally have any hogs around where i live but i know they can do some serious damage and people want to complain about people hunting hogs but when they tear up farmland and cattle land and even harm livestock they have to be controlled*


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

I have pig dogs and here where i am at we don't kill them all but we sure can give one property some relief for a while, the ones we don't catch relocate after hunting a place hard a few times... They all ways come back though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum zachW


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum ZachW and i agree there is no need to kill them but if they spread so badly as they do in texas there has to be some management if ya know what i mean


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

We kill or sale every one we can but eradication is impossible


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

This is true


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

car guy i have recently been told that they are now being seen over near ramah reservoir frequently and that duck hunters were killing a few every weekend out there


----------



## ArmyEOD13 (Jul 12, 2012)

The CDoW said that there are no confirmation of hogs at Ramah and they also said the hogs in the south have been handled. I think I am going to ride out to Ramah and see for myself. Will let everyone know what I find out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum ArmyEOD13, let us know what you find.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum ArmyEOD13, I'll be watching to see what you find.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

welcome aboard EOD. I was Air Force Munitions.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Here ya go guys this shows a map of everywhere they've been officially found and documented! If this link doesn't work let me know and I'll try posting it again!

http://128.192.20.53/nfsms/


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good map Fitz, thanks.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

You bet! Any time I can help I'll do what I can!


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Anybodys budget that doesnt have an oil well in their back yard. By the way Ive seen recently in a Cabelas Predator catalog they have HOG calls in there. and a dvd with one of them that probably shows how to use it. Might get one myself we have plenty of hogs here to shoot in the delta.


Haha! They call it a hog call, but it's just sounds that a hog makes. I don't know if there is any reliable way to call hogs in. Hogs are very good at self-preservation. I tend to think they would run in the other direction if they heard that hog call. I have been actively hunting hogs here in Texas for a number of years and I try to keep as quiet as possible.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's a better explaination of calling hogs. Yes, the guy also sells products for hunting hogs, but he is a very experienced guy when it comes to hogs. I have read and reread his website, picking up tips in my hog hunting. Mods, I am not trying to advertise for him. I'm just saying he has good information on this website. You may even find that some of his products are helpful.

I have used a lot of the techniques that he propheses. I have gone from a guy just trying to learn how to hunt hogs to a guy who is very confident when pursuint them and I take friends out with me all the time and I will guarantee a hog. So, I recommend going to his website and reading it to get smarter. If you want to be a serious hog hunter read up there!


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

lucas_shane said:


> If they ( or anyone ) have figured a way to get rid of them I would LOVE the knowledge ! They are destroying Texas !


Invite me and my buddy down for a week we would be more than happy to knock down the population. I've always wanted to go hog hunting and never had the chance.


----------

